# Here i am.



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Theone2 said:


>


love the forest and the mountain in your background.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

It is beautiful huh


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

It breaks my heart to see peoples faces. I hate this condition. I really really hate it.
We deserve to have a life!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool. after a while, you forget that these are PEOPLE having conversations with PEOPLE online.lol


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice pics! Where are u located at?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Nice pics! Where are u located at?


I live in Alaska


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I live in Alaska


Oh really! I live in Oregon and the mountains and trees and stuff kinda look similar that's why I asked. My BF actaully wants to move to AK real bad, but I keep telling him its to cold! lol. Do u like it?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Oh really! I live in Oregon and the mountains and trees and stuff kinda look similar that's why I asked. My BF actaully wants to move to AK real bad, but I keep telling him its to cold! lol. Do u like it?


Yes, i love it up here. During the summer it can get really hot depending on where you live.
It gets really cold in the Arctic and the interior during winter.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

alaska? cool ! with that shirt, you look like a... how is that called? those guys who stand in the forest, have an axe and make the trees come down







really male !


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

FoXS said:


> alaska? cool ! with that shirt, you look like a... how is that called? those guys who stand in the forest, have an axe and make the trees come down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha I do?? I am actually more of a tree hugger than a tree cutter.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

FoXS said:


> alaska? cool ! with that shirt, you look like a... how is that called? those guys who stand in the forest, have an axe and make the trees come down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO a lumber jack?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> LMFAO a lumber jack?


yeah, here in germany, those plaided shirts are called lumberjack shirts


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey cool to put a face to you


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You look like Liev Schriber


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Really? lol


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> You look like Liev Schriber


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh ok. Thats the guy from X men, Right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Oh ok. Thats the guy from X men, Right?


I don't know about x-men. I just know he was in Kate and Leopold. You should google him. Also, I lived in Alaska for a year. Anchorage. It SUCKED.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I don't know about x-men. I just know he was in Kate and Leopold. You should google him. Also, I lived in Alaska for a year. Anchorage. It SUCKED.


You did really??? I live about 30 minutes from Anchorage. I am moving to anchorage in a couple moths for college.


----------

